# California hammer-in



## Dave Jacobson (Oct 5, 2013)

This is definitely worth the drive. Meet some great people and awesome knifemakers. http://www.americanbladesmith.com/ipboard/index.php?/topic/1207-california-hammer-in/


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 8, 2013)

That is one _hell_ of a line-up!


----------



## Umberto (May 24, 2014)

I'm gonna have to save some bucks and tell the boss in advance for some days off. This might be my mini vacation of the year! yay! I'm glad I registered today for these forums...


----------



## Eric (May 24, 2014)

May want to check the date of this!


----------

